# " like's"



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Is there any way admin, to change phone format to allow likes on the system? I just think it would be a great thing. Thanks in advance


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

Unfortunately, at the moment the software doesn't allow them to run on mobile. We are working on something to address this, but there's no ETA on it just yet.

Niall


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yungster said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunately, at the moment the software doesn't allow them to run on mobile. We are working on something to address this, but there's no ETA on it just yet.
> 
> Niall


Thanks


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Tilted 1 said:


> Thanks


Turn off mobile view and you get the regular site. I hate the mobile view. It looks weird and limits some features of the site, as you have noticed.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Tilted 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


I'll try that.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yup that got it, it's the same version as my laptop thanks Dude.


----------

